# Who makes this dress?



## (:KrIsTy:) (Oct 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who makes this dress?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 26, 2008)

pic doesn't work for me


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't see it either :/


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

ditto


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2008)

All I see is Mary J Blige


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

i think the site she posted it from has a hotlinking block.


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the designer is Saab?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 26, 2008)

^yup Elie Saab


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

It's so pretty!


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 27, 2008)

It is so pretty and I agree.. Elie Saab.

But, does Audrina look like a bobblehead doll here? LOL Unflattering angle, or else she's lost weight too much out of proportion to her head.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_But, does Audrina look like a bobblehead doll here? LOL Unflattering angle, or else she's lost weight too much out of proportion to her head._

 
Exactly what I was thinking!

Either way, that dress is gorgeous!


----------

